# skipjack



## livtofsh (May 13, 2004)

anyone catching skip jack:cow:


----------



## Bazzin05 (Feb 2, 2011)

Don't know where you are located but I was bass fishing and caught quite a few below Meldahl Dam last week. They where busting baitfish all over the place.


----------



## pppatrick (Apr 21, 2012)

caught a few at the old lock 27 near Huntington last monday the 21st. they were chasing fry like mad up against the wall. biggest was a 17 incher. once the fry moved the bite of coarse stopped. if you can find the bait fish, i would imagine no matter where you are you can find the jacks right now. i was pretty supprised the white, and wipers weren't there with them, but that old lock doesn't attract them like it used to.


----------



## black swamp (May 22, 2012)

they were hitting hard down by cincy


----------



## black swamp (May 22, 2012)

have caught a few nice big blues but they have slowed down in the places i have been going to since the water going down saw a good size one caught sunday 5 27 in the heat of the day, any one else having any luck in the OR


----------



## black swamp (May 22, 2012)

how do i go about getting the thread an thread starter to work on this site want to share my fishing trips with everyonr


----------



## black swamp (May 22, 2012)

anyone having any luck


----------



## pendog66 (Mar 23, 2005)

Bazzin05 said:


> Don't know where you are located but I was bass fishing and caught quite a few below Meldahl Dam last week. They where busting baitfish all over the place.


They have been thick at all of the dams recently


----------

